# Female pred Seeking NSFW 18 + RP Partner



## mina_kane (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi I am looking for a roleplay partner for long or short rps involving various fetishes and kinks. I have lots of characters to play with and storys i wish to try out.
I enjoy vore, pregnancy, and lactation just to start off with. 
Please message me if you want to play. I also have a discord. Thank you^^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 25, 2021)

mina_kane said:


> Hi I am looking for a roleplay partner for long or short rps involving various fetishes and kinks. I have lots of characters to play with and storys i wish to try out.
> I enjoy vore, pregnancy, and lactation just to start off with.
> Please message me if you want to play. I also have a discord. Thank you^^


Is this also available on Telegram or Discord only?


----------



## mina_kane (Sep 25, 2021)

i havent used Telegram so discord for now?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 24, 2021)

I'd be interested if you're still looking to role play.


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Nov 3, 2021)

If you're still looking for people to rp with, my discord is AxelRedtail#9250


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 28, 2021)

Is this still open?


----------



## Colt_Maverick (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello there! I'm also potentially interested, if you wanted to chat a bit first and discuss stuff


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 30, 2021)

Well, I'm available on Telegram and Discord though pm me first.


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Is it open? I would like to try it in notes if it possible.


----------

